
Show HN: Literary Map – Post moments and follow your books around de world - alkimistX
https://literarymap.app
======
GistNoesis
The map style looks great.

I am not sure I get the idea right. Is it to anchor the book fictive universe
into the real world (If so a way to snip the relevant text/pages would be
great because I'm not reading a whole book just for 10 lines about the
location I'm interested about)? Or is it to share the location you were at
while reading a particular book ?

The world tour doesn't seem to be complete yet.

Once created I couldn't reposition the marker for Atlantis City so you will
have to relocate it more accurately.

~~~
alkimistX
You can do both, you can set the fictive universe or the location were your
are reading it. At the end is your literary map of the world (you can see only
your literary moments if you choose 'Mine' in the layer control).

Good suggestion about the relevant pages.

For the moment is not possible relocate literary moments already saved. You
would have to deleted and create a new one. Thanks for the feedback.

